# TUG facebook giveaway!



## TUGBrian

for Every 50 likes we get on facebook, we will be giving away a free 1 year new TUG membership (or extension if they are already members!

https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup

We have hit 6400 to date! and have just given away 4 free TUG memberships today alone!



Next winner when we hit 6450 likes!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1st Prize Is A Free Timeshare . . .*

 *. . .* 2nd prize is two _-- 2 --_ free timeshares !

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

haha  yes!


----------



## DaveNV

Can I like TUG on FB more than once? I don't need a free timeshare (or two), but I'm willing to help. 

Dave


----------



## momeason

Great idea. I did not know we had a page.


----------



## TUGBrian

woo hoo, less than 90 likes away from 2000 and a winner!


----------



## csxjohn

momeason said:


> Great idea. I did not know we had a page.



We have two but one is a "friend" page that eventually won't be able to accept new friends. The one cited here  you can like and follow but not friend.


----------



## Rent_Share

# 1913  Here


----------



## csxjohn

Rent_Share said:


> # 1913  Here



I'm a friend of the one site, I'm going to try to time my move to the other site.  If I can get an old style shirt that way, I can slow down on my posts.:ignore:


----------



## TUGBrian

the only old style shirts I have left have weird brown stains on them sadly...not that there were many left, only like 3 or 4 had this problem.

Ive shipped out/given away all the non stained ones in the last giveaway.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Can I unfriend TUG on FB and re-friend to get in the contest?


----------



## csxjohn

vacationhopeful said:


> Can I unfriend TUG on FB and re-friend to get in the contest?



I was going to do that then I realized the friendable site is not the one Brian has linked to this thread, it's the one you can "like."


----------



## TUGBrian

sneaky sneaky people =)


----------



## vacationhopeful

csxjohn said:


> I was going to do that then I realized the friendable site is not the one Brian has linked to this thread, it's the one you can "like."



I was already a FB friend to TUG ... I don't know WHY I am on FB.


----------



## TUGBrian

Im fully convinced that every timeshare owner who finds TUG will become a better, happier and more educated owner! Perhaps many of your fb friends own timeshares and you dont even know it, but will find TUG through your FB like!

I know I encounter it all the time right after someone asks me what I do (dinner/etc/random conversations)...its immediately followed by "oh really?  We own a timeshare at xyz!"

=)


----------



## Weimaraner

vacationhopeful said:


> Can I unfriend TUG on FB and re-friend to get in the contest?



In this case wouldn't it be "rescind" your FB friendship? Haha


----------



## Rent_Share

csxjohn said:


> that way, I can slow down on my posts.:ignore:



Just slightly ahead of you, but you have done it in since 2012 

BBS Reg. Date: Jun 10, 05
Location: SOCAL (562)
Posts: 4,626


----------



## csxjohn

Rent_Share said:


> Just slightly ahead of you, but you have done it in since 2012
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Jun 10, 05
> Location: SOCAL (562)
> Posts: 4,626



I tried to get real active at first to try to help because I received a tremendous amount of knowledge and help here.  

Being retired helps and I've noticed that I'm slowing down, don't read as many posts as I used to and if enough other people are saying basically the same as I would, I let it go.

Since Brian only has the stained old style shirts and I have purchased a new style, the goal of 5,000 has lost a little of it's luster.

I'll still like to argue now and then, especially if I can take a side where the majority is on the other side.


----------



## Ballen0351

Done I didn't win I should have waited but it's done.


----------



## Passepartout

I sure wish all you fence-sitters would Like Facebook. Hurry! The counter is stuck at 1922, and I want to hold out to get a shot at Brian's extravaganza giveaway. Maybe a week overlooking the dumpster at 'Slimy Shores' trailer park and resort.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

only 65 away!

for those waiting to click...dont worry, ill probably add another giveaway for every 100 "likes" after that!


----------



## ddavid1073

*1944 - A very good year*

I'm 1944 - Invasion of Normandy, but the Battle of the Bulge too.


----------



## TUGBrian

less than 40 away!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> less than 40 away!



One closer, I just liked


----------



## TUGBrian

thats the spirit!


----------



## TUGBrian

26 people to reach 2000 likes!


----------



## TUGBrian

so close, we are under 10 to go!


----------



## Weimaraner

I just clicked Like and the page reached 2000 likes. Where do I pick up my free timeshare? I'll take DVC  p.s. Another milestone....this is my 1000 post on TUG (one of my favorite websites).


----------



## Mister Sir

I'm number 2001!!! What do I get? http://youtu.be/hY-FaTuuglo


----------



## Passepartout

HaHa! I was holding out to try to swoop in on number 2K. So I missed that one and decided there is no point in waiting. Got 2002.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

Weimaraner said:


> I just clicked Like and the page reached 2000 likes. Where do I pick up my free timeshare? I'll take DVC  p.s. Another milestone....this is my 1000 post on TUG (one of my favorite websites).



Congrats Lori!!!

email me at tug@tug2.net, ill link the email to your membership and give you a free year added on to however long your existing membership is good for!!!


next freebie comes at 2050!  (id like to give out more...so ive cut the number in half!)


----------



## TUGBrian

damn, already up to 2025!  yall work fast!


----------



## TUGBrian

even faster, up to 2044...6 more likes till the next free membership!


----------



## TUGBrian

well that didnt take long, already up to 2052 likes!  next membership giveaway at 2100 likes!


----------



## TUGBrian

took just over a month, but we hit 2100 likes and awarded another free years membership to an existing member!  Congrats Jill J.!

next free giveaway is at 2150 likes!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeshare-Users-Group/95675922829


----------



## kjack

Thank you, it was so exciting to win!


----------



## TUGBrian

so close to 2150 and another free giveaway!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeshare-Users-Group/95675922829


also, follow us on twitter!

http://twitter.com/tugtimeshare


----------



## TUGBrian

3 more likes before the next free membership giveaway!


----------



## TUGBrian

And we hit 2150, congrats to our most recent winner of a FREE TUG MEMBERSHIP.  JeffS!

next giveaway at 2200 likes!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeshare-Users-Group/95675922829


----------



## TUGBrian

Had another winner earlier this week as we reached 2200 likes!

next giveaway at 2250!


----------



## TUGBrian

We reached 2250!  contrats to Kelly as the latest winner!

next giveaway at 2300!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another new winner in Travis Hunter as we hit 2300!

next winner at 2350!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another new winner in the TUG facebook giveaway, congratulations Nancy!


----------



## Gaozhen

*You win some, you lose some?*

Did you lose some likes? Just clicked "like" and it hit 2300, but I see that happened back on March 9th...


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, we had two or 3 recent "likes" that appeared to be inactive or junk/spam facebook pages....no activity, no pictures, the only other likes were spam/junk websites etc...ie they didnt actually reflect a valid persons facebook page....we also noticed that both the recent "odd" likes were only friends with each other...thus making it seem very odd.

We wound up giving the 2300 award to the most recent like that appeared to be from a valid and active personal facebook page.

Im also pretty sure we lost some more awahile back as we were previously going for 2530...so im thinking facebook is deleting lots of the fake facebook profiles...who knows.


----------



## silentg

So, What do the new TUG shirts look like?


----------



## TUGBrian

umm...which t-shirts?  lol

ive given away all the old style ones, but you can order those and the oval logo like in my avatar on cafepress printed on any style shirt you want!

http://cafepress.com/timeshare


----------



## TUGBrian

and a new winner (again) for 2350 likes!

Congrats Karen!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeshare-Users-Group/95675922829


----------



## TUGBrian

and another new winner (that was quick) for 2400 likes!

Congrats Debbie!


----------



## shar

Ok so I went to the facebook page and it said 2414 likes. I hit liked at top and the number did not change to 2415 so what did I do wrong?

Shar


----------



## Slinger

Refresh the page. It should update. Just did so myself.


----------



## TUGBrian

we find the number goes up and down as people activate and deactivate their facebook accounts (and or fake accounts are deleted).

thank you for all the likes!  keep the number growing and its an easy way to get your friends a free membership!!


----------



## TUGBrian

already hit 2450...that was really fast!

Congratulations to Brian Belknap who was the 2450th person to like TUG, and thus wins a free TUG membership!


----------



## TUGBrian

and hit 2500 this evening!

Congrats to Terry Love, you just won a free TUG membership!


----------



## Ty1on

TUGBrian said:


> and hit 2500 this evening!
> 
> Congrats to Terry Love, you just won a free TUG membership!



I just liked for number 2500 too.  You see red someone off.  Don't worry, not lo o king for freebies, unless it's a premium timeshare haha


----------



## TUGBrian

Sorry about that preston, we find that the likes do go up and down as folks either:

1. dislike/relike
2. disable/enable their accounts
3. facebook nukes fake accounts etc

I did see the 2500th like earlier this evening and it showed Terry as that person, sorry!

you can also earn membership extensions by writing reviews and or referring members!


----------



## Ty1on

TUGBrian said:


> Sorry about that preston, we find that the likes do go up and down as folks either:
> 
> 1. dislike/relike
> 2. disable/enable their accounts
> 3. facebook nukes fake accounts etc
> 
> I did see the 2500th like earlier this evening and it showed Terry as that person, sorry!
> 
> you can also earn membership extensions by writing reviews and or referring members!



No need for apologies.....like I said, I wasn't fishing for any freebies.


----------



## Ty1on

I broke the IntarWeb.


----------



## TUGBrian

I see that, although I think its more of a problem with the host than the forum as tug2.net was down for a few minutes also (although I could ping it fine)


----------



## Caribbean-lover

I liked for number 2550!
 I'm so happy to have helped increase the number of likes, the information I found on Tug have been very helpful! Keep it up!


----------



## TUGBrian

Fantastic!

email me at tug@tug2.net and ill extend your membership!

next winner at 2600!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner today!  Congrats to Freddie Freeman who is the 2600th person to like us on facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeshare-Users-Group/95675922829


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner today, Congrats to Keith Lilja who is the 2650th person to like us on facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Times...up/95675922829


----------



## TUGBrian

didnt take long to get to 2700!

Congrats to Beth Hearn Cosker who became the 2700th person to like us on Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Times...up/95675922829


doesnt get any easier for your friends and family to earn a free TUG membership, next giveaway at 2750 likes!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner since we hit 2750!

congrats to Ken N Sue Phillips who have won yet another free membership to TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

Welp, just a little change here with the recent issues with facebook!

we have had to merge some pages about TUG on facebook, so on the positive...we now have 5391 likes!

have to start this counter over and the next winner will be at 5400 likes...which is only 9 away...so get your friends to like us! =)

https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup

no easier way to get someone you know help with their timeshare for free!


----------



## TUGBrian

annnd we topped 5400!

Congrats to Carole Conner-Dietterich who was the 5400th person to like TUG here on facebook, please email us at tug@tug2.net to get your free membership established!  Next winner at 5450!


----------



## timesharejunkie4

Email sent, thanks Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic!  got your email, ill get you setup this evening!  and congrats again!


----------



## susieq

Brian,
I emailed you on the 29th, haven't seen anything yet though. Would you like me to resend it??
Ken N Sue Phillips ~ susieq


----------



## TUGBrian

yes please?


----------



## susieq

Done ... I just resent it.


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner in Catherine Case as the 5450th person to like us on TUG!

Congrats Catherine!


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats to Jeff Petrie who became the 5500th person to like TUG on facebook and win a free years membership (or renewal)!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner!  congrats to Vicki Fisher Wood who became the 5550th person to like TUG on facebook!  next winner ar 5600!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner, congrats to Michelle Reith Sissung who brings our total up to 5600 people who like TUG on facebook!

next winner at 5650!


----------



## TUGBrian

and a new winner for 5650!  Congrats to Eric Olson for liking us on facebook!

next winner at 5700!


----------



## TUGBrian

Congrats to Michael Lewis who is the 5700th person to like TUG on facebook!!  next winner at 5750!


----------



## TUGBrian

Congratulations to Carla Barnes who was the 5750th person to like TUG on facebook and thus wins a free TUG membership! Next winner at 5800!


----------



## dioxide45

Does each 50th like get that person the free membership, or do you do a draw from all those 50 people to determine the winner?


----------



## TUGBrian

I just currently give it to the 50th person as ive not come up with a useful way to randomly select from the previous 50.

maybe i could do it off coolest profile picture or something...up for suggestions!


----------



## dioxide45

Just read today's TUG Newsletter, glad you are choosing to use my suggestion. I think it is probably a better way to award the prize. That way you wouldn't have people holding off Liking to trying to score the 50th.


----------



## TUGBrian

wow, great suggestion..we just got 70 new likes since the newsletter! =)

now to pick another winner from the last 70 likes!


----------



## TUGBrian

going to give this one to Geri Yaccino as I am a sucker for a yellow lab/retriever!

next winner at 5850!


----------



## TUGBrian

Moving right along now, congrats to the latest winner Dani Karpinski Kazienko!

Next winner picked at 5900 likes on facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## TUGBrian

Congrats to Sandi Blondin who is this weeks winner in our TUG membership giveaway!

  Next winner announced at 5950 likes!


----------



## TUGBrian

Congrats to Ivy Sinegal-Williams who is this weeks winner in our TUG facebook giveaway as we have now reached 5950 likes! !  Next winner at 6000!


----------



## Larry M

*Maybe 6050?*



TUGBrian said:


> Congrats to Ivy Sinegal-Williams who is this weeks winner in our TUG facebook giveaway as we have now reached 5950 likes! !  Next winner at 5600!



Maybe 6050 for the next winner?

Larry


----------



## TUGBrian

haha...need more coffee!

6k coming up!


----------



## TUGBrian

bam, we hit 6k with saturdays newsletter!

We have selected Bob Maras as the winner for this round, congrats on the free TUG membership Bob!  and thank you for being a public school teacher!

Next winner at 6050!


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> bam, we hit 6k with saturdays newsletter!
> 
> We have selected Bob Maras as the winner for this round, congrats on the free TUG membership Bob!  and thank you for being a public school teacher!
> 
> Next winner at 6050!



Wow, it seems that the pace has picked up?


----------



## TUGBrian

folks like to share information on facebook, its wildly popular!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another winner since we hit 6050!

Congrats to Patricia Shatto who just earned a free TUG membership or renewal!


----------



## TUGBrian

and we hit 6100 this week!  congrats to Patricia Shatto who is this rounds winner of a free TUG membership or renewal!!

next winner at 6150!


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like I missed 6150 and 6200 so ill give away two free memberships here!

congrats to Judy DeRamo and  Rita Luper-Wilson (im a sucker for bassets)....both get a free membership or extension!

next winner at 6250!


----------



## pammex

I really am confused on winning, I keep sharing but I cannot keep liking ...what am I missing LOL?


----------



## TUGBrian

pammex said:


> I really am confused on winning, I keep sharing but I cannot keep liking ...what am I missing LOL?



Hi Pam!

you can only like the TUG facebook page once =)

only the friends you share it with can like it now and get a shot at the free membership (although you have plenty of review credits to last you I believe!)


----------



## TUGBrian

slacking at this again, we are over 6400 likes so 4 more winners!

Congrats to Lisa Padilla, Corey Lee, Molly Ervin and Shawna Engle...all just won a free TUG membership or extension just by liking our page on TUG!

Next winner at 6500!!


----------

